# Mischwald - OD



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Gefertigt am letzten Sonntag Vormittag. Es gab nur die Möglichkeit 
in der Hitze zu verdörren oder im Schatten Bäume zu malen!

Made on the last Sunday morning. There was only the possibility 
in the heat wither or to paint trees in the shade!

Format / Size: 35 x 50 cm
Papier / Paper: Canson fine face 250 gr
Farben / Colors: gemischte Marken/mixed brands
ID = Indoor / OD = Outdoor, plein air

Ernst


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Fantastic Ernst


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Oh wow! That is so good! You know, this is how I want my stuff to turn out whenever I try watercolor : D


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Really good one Ernst.. Every picture is getting better and better


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I am once again amazed! I mean,.....WOW!


----------



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Vielen Dank für Ihren Besuch am Waldrand und Ihre Kommentare!
Thank you for your visit to the forest and your comments!

Nicht jedes Motiv ist am Ende so umgesetzt wie man es gerne möchte und nicht 
jeden Tag ist die Stimmung des Malers optimal. Nicht zu vergessen das Wetter bei 
der Outdoor-Malerei (Plein-air). Es spielt eine große Rolle.

Not every design is implemented at the end the way you would like it and not every
day is the mood of the painter optimal. Not to forget the weather in the outdoor
painting (plein-air). It plays a major role.

Ernst


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

It is lovely. You have a wonderful way of bringing your paintings to life. I can picture myself standing in the scenes you paint.


----------

